# Wading boots and stocking foot waders



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok so I've always had full neoprene waders but recently cashed in alot of cabelas points and some fathers day coupons and bought some nice breathable waders with the stocking foot. The stockingfoot seems way big on my size 9 foot, but figured it was a universal fit thing, as I dont see any of their waders with a smaller sock size.

The problem is I went back out last night to get some wading boots. I read to get a size over your foot size. I tried on some 10's and they felt almost too loose, but figured they would be find with the neoprene stockings.

Got home, I could not get my foot in the boot without the stocking hanging up on the boot, pulling it tight on my toes, and leaving a ball of unused stocking at the heal. This made the boot feel extremely cramped and uncomfortable. I tried several times, with both feet. 

Its strange the stocking has a anti-slip grip pattern the bottom, as this seems to cause the stocking to stick in the boot when its put on.

I'm not sure what to do... try an even bigger boot size? Find a boot that opens more fully allowing the stocking in easier? Get a new pair of waders with a different stocking size? The stocking is HUGE on my feet.

Seems like a ridiculously stupid problem, but its frustrating me to no end. We have a camping trip in 2 days so I need to iron this out asap.


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I've got freakishly small feet and always have that exact problem. When I first started out I'd put the waders on then the boot and slide my foot in and out/wiggle my foot around till the stocking shifted into place. Now I usually loosen the boot laces liberally and then shove the wader stocking in the boot first. I then put the wader and boot on together. Seems to work better but not perfect. 

I'm seriously considering going to a breathable with attached boot next time.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I prefer the breathable waders with the boots attached. Of course I use mine for duck hunting, but there is no reason they wouldn't work for fishing too. I have found them with uninsulated boots all the way to 1500 gr. of insulation. This will be a sure way to get the fit you want.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Ben there Dallan and it stinks. This is typical particularly with new waders. 
A couple tips...
- get both wet with a hose. Sometimes the viscosity that water gives is just enough to make slipping them on more manageable. 
- Until the feet get more broken in I've had buddies use a cheap pair of socks over the neoprene socks and that definitely mitigates the cramped toe issue.
- Open up your boots as far as is possible. This is probably one that you have already tried but thought I'd mention it. 
- Use a different material to allow for smoother insertion of foot. I've seen both talcum powder and ky used by buddies. The powder can goop up a bit, but a few minutes in flowing water and all trace is gone. 

Once you've endured the break in period I think you'll prefer the boot and neoprene stockingfoot setup. Way more comfort if you're spending a lot of time wading. 

Good luck and have a great time on your trip. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the tips.



willfish4food said:


> Now I usually loosen the boot laces liberally and then shove the wader stocking in the boot first. I then put the wader and boot on together. Seems to work better but not perfect.


Hmmm seems like a pain but I'll give that a go when I get home. If that doesn't work I'm headed back out to Cabelas to figure something out...[/quote]



> I'm seriously considering going to a breathable with attached boot next time.


That might be the overall best solution... I didnt see anything in my size when I was out there last week though.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

been wearing stocking-foot waders for a long time. Never have experienced what is described in this thread.

My best advice would be as another person mentioned: get the boots wet. When dry, they always seem tight and hard to get on.

Out of curiosity: what waders did you buy?


advice: take care to dry your waders when you are done using them (hang them up). If you toss wet waders, especially breathable waders, in a crumpled heap when done, mildew will ruin them very quickly.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> My best advice would be as another person mentioned: get the boots wet. When dry, they always seem tight and hard to get on.


All advice is welcome.

I was worried about being able to return it after getting it wet if it didnt work out. I'll see what Cabelas recommends.



> Out of curiosity: what waders did you buy?


Waders: http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE...categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=fishing+waders

Boots: http://www.cabelas.com/product/foot...belas-ultralight-wading-boots-max/1842587.uts

I'm considering ditching the whole boot thing and going with something like this: http://www.cabelas.com/product/foot...ns-zippered-felt-sole-wading-boots/721040.uts

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ahhhh...! 

I just read on a blog about this issue that the author with the same problem solved it via putting his stocking foot in a small plastic bag before sliding it into the boot. It slips in easy with no pulling / bunching of the stocking.

Going to give that a try when I get home. If none of that works, back out to Cabelas I go.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

your set up isn't much different than mine -- same waders, different boot. The difference that I see is just the foot size. Maybe that's the issue?


Another option you have is just a pair of tennis shoes. The biggest reason you wear boots over the stocking foot is just to protect the stocking foot . Tennis shoes will accomplish the same thing, nearly. The majority of streams I fish don't have those super-slippery rocks, so felt or sticky-rubber isn't exactly necessary.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> The difference that I see is just the foot size. Maybe that's the issue?


Exactly. The stocking foot on those waders are for like a size 11 foot where I have size 9. If it fit tighter it would go into the boot better without bunching up.



> Another option you have is just a pair of tennis shoes. The biggest reason you wear boots over the stocking foot is just to protect the stocking foot . Tennis shoes will accomplish the same thing, nearly. The majority of streams I fish don't have those super-slippery rocks, so felt or sticky-rubber isn't exactly necessary.


Agreed. That will be a final fall back situation. As for slippery rocks, we fish CC res and that place has the slipperiest rocks I've ever encountered. Absolutely treacherous getting into and out of the water.

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

having been in waders before, that can be frustrating. It is tough to get the right size boot for the right size body. I have a size 9 foot and wear the large, stout waders (I'm not that stout). The size of the wader upper will make the size of the wader boot increase with it. 

There are ways around being bunched up in the booty. (haha). First, get in the water with wet boots and wet waders. You can step in a bathtub, bucket, canal, creek, whatever. Standing in water will usually make things way more comfortable. When they are dry, those waders and boots are miserable. When wet, the water pressure around the foot keeps things better. 

My preference is to have a bit more room in the foot than to have it too tight. Too tight is terrible and doesn't allow for wool socks in the colder water. 

For the wading boot, I would look at a size smaller than you have. There shouldn't be tons of room in there. If you wear a size 9, buy a size 10. 

I don't recommend the booties if you're going to do anything more than float tube. There isn't much ankle stability in those booties and I've found myself wanting when I wore just booties in a river. 

Holler if you have questions. I know a few folks in the store over there and we can get you squared away.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

This is why I have Simms waders. They offer a wider range of sizing then most and the problem with getting larger waders to fit "around" without having huge shoe sizing for the feet. Hence the short/stout (fat) sizing, which gives you room with smaller foot sizing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh Mr Blogger you BEAUTIFUL *******, that "baggie" trick worked FLAWLESSLY. My foot slipped in so fast it surprised me, and with zero pulling/pinching/bunching of the stocking. Once on, the boots were comfortable (well as comfortable as stiff new ones ever are). Waders feel great too. 

So, overall I'm pretty pleased. Cant wait to get out this weekend and give it a try.

Thanks everyone for suggestions and ideas.


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Glad it worked out. I'll have to give that method a try.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't wear tennis Shoes, water socks or any other type of shoe besides proper wading boots. Even if you're just fishing lakes or float tubing. Without being able to pull the gravel guards over the boot, you will fill your shoe with gravel and other crap. This can result in leaky feet from kicking and walking. I finally learned this after going cheap for years and not buying wading boots.


----------

